# devel/php74-ffi is broken



## Mayhem30 (Sep 20, 2019)

I'm not sure where to post this, as devel/php74-ffi does not have a port maintainer listed.

```
$ sudo synth status
Regenerating flavor index: this may take a while ...
Scanning entire ports tree.
 progress: 25.49%             
culprit: devel/php74-ffi
  Scan aborted because 'make' encounted an error in the Makefile.
  devel/php74-ffi (return code = 1)
Flavor index generation failed: ports scan
```


----------



## SirDice (Sep 20, 2019)

Mayhem30 said:


> I'm not sure where to post this


Here: https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/query.cgi

But I suggest just waiting a day or so. This stuff was just committed (3 hours ago) and will need a bit of time to iron out the kinks.


----------



## Mayhem30 (Sep 20, 2019)

Ah, too late … I already submitted the report. The notification email did not show me your last sentence.

It's probably a good thing I did it anyways, as this issue completely stops ports-mgmt/synth from doing anything until it's resolved.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 20, 2019)

I've learned over the years not to jump on commits and allow some time for the maintainers to finish their work. Especially with bigger commits like this one often a lot of 'internal' scripts (like /usr/ports/Mk/Uses/php.mk) are involved too.


----------



## Mayhem30 (Sep 20, 2019)

Yeah, I won't jump the gun next time. I'll give them more time to sorts things before reporting it.

This is what they had to say about it :


> > There is an error in the devel/php74-ffi Makefile.
> 
> That's an understatement. devel/php74-ffi is missing entirely, but it is
> hooked to the build in devel/Makefile. ;-)
> ...


----------

